# Painting drywall in garage



## Rod (Jan 15, 2004)

Getting my house ready for sale. I want to dress up the appearance of the garage walls which are unpainted drywall. Can this be done with one coat of a good quality paint or does it have to have a coat of primer first? If possible I would like to do the job with a single coat of paint. If not, is there a type/brand of primer that looks similar to a coat of paint? I'm basically trying to cover up the taped (mudded) walls. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Use a high-quality primer, like Porter's BlankIt, or Ben Moore's Fresh Start. Doubtful one coat will do a full cover, but reckon it can't hurt to try.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I remember a primer but not the name. It was a PVA primer. When I build an apartment I used it. Bought it at the discount outlet. (Mr. Seconds) The stuff went on nice and covered pure white with one coat. I have since used Gliddens & BM, PVA and it just doesn't cover as well.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

For a big area like the garage, get yourself one of those **big** rollers (like 18-20"). I didn't discover those until *after* priming and painting my 24x28 garage walls with a 9" roller. Talk about boring...


----------



## VetteMan (Aug 10, 2005)

*Careful*



Rod said:


> Getting my house ready for sale. I want to dress up the appearance of the garage walls which are unpainted drywall. Can this be done with one coat of a good quality paint or does it have to have a coat of primer first? If possible I would like to do the job with a single coat of paint. If not, is there a type/brand of primer that looks similar to a coat of paint? I'm basically trying to cover up the taped (mudded) walls. Thanks in advance.


Careful .... Garage walls tend to get stained with everything from water stains to grease ....... all of these will bleed through whatever you put on the walls ... Ask me how I know. You will have to seal them out first ... I have found that Bullseye alcohol primer works best .. but dont get it on your hands ... it wears off .. lol


----------



## Rod (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, almost finished now. I went to my local Duron paint store (3 times; these walls are thirsty) and the owner recommended using a high quality primer with the formula: W-Y4 which I think he said equates to 4 ounces of white tint which acts as a thickening agent to the primer. Anyway, it pretty much did what I wanted. Definitely a drastic improvement over the taped/mudded surfaces. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------

